
The Quantitative Easing (and Fall) of the Roman Empire by Malchow and Thiel [pdf] - maverick_iceman
https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5386693ce4b05d183bf2dd16/t/53aca2bce4b0dcbdb88aad86/1403822780199/Malchow_QuantitativeEasingofRome.pdf
======
mark_l_watson
That was worth the 20 minutes to read. No new information, but reinforces the
problems of debasing fiat monies.

~~~
grinnbearit
The reason we (as a society) inflate currencies is because of "sticky wages".
People are loss averse and react much worse to a 5% pay cut than positively to
a 5% pay rise.

Because of this, businesses needing to adjust downwards because of
competition/technology/market changes can't.

Inflation is _a_ solution to this problem

